# Photo Scavenger Hunt Voting Poll!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, so, we had some great and really fun entries! I searched the internet for a few hours trying to find a way to create a photo poll outside of chi-people and I just couldn't find anything, so I decided to just create a poll and post the pictures here. I wanted to create something anyone could vote on but I guess they have to make a CP account if they want to vote.

I put all the photos in the "same" format. For those of you who didn't read the original contest thread, its here: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=53768. The winner will receive a "bling bling" collar as well as a siggy made by me whenever they'd like one!
*
Vote not just for the cutest dog, but for the dog that best resembles "SLEEPY", "WALKING", "NOMMING" and "MESSY"!!!*

Without further adieu, here are the photos you're picking a favorite from! ...


LEILA











MAISIE











NINJA











QUARK











RICKY











ZOEY











BELLA











BRODY












CHLOE











DAISY







​

VOTE AWAY!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry if it takes a minute to load...I didn't want to lose photo quality  Enjoy, guys!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMFG those are HILARIOUS!!!!!!! Loved them all!! This is going to be hard to vote. Gosh..I wanna submit pics just so you can make some funny captions for them! hehehe Okay...off to look again & vote!

Great job everybody!! All those Chi Chi pics are too sweet! Except that poopin one - oh even that embarrassed me a little bit!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

btw, great job Kristi for putting this together! You rock!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am really stuck between two! People did a great job, a lot of the photos definitely made me laugh. Hopefully no one cares that I made them all the "same", I thought it made for an easier voting process lol.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I love how you made them all the same size and fonts - it makes it much easier! Good luck everyone - all the entries are too cute!

Edited to add: I like this voting format better, because if it was were anyone could vote then the winner would be whoever had the most friends and family that had internet access. 

By the way when does voting end?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Great job on putting this all together. Love the little captions and great job on the pictures everyone! Too cute!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay good luck everyone!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kristi, thanks for all your hard work on this!! Everyone's pics are great! I love them all.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

When does the voting close?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Voting closes Friday, August 27th  Sorry, forgot to add that part. That gives everyone just over a week to vote


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks!!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow it's really hard to choose, they are all so funny. I'm stuck between a few of them right now. Hmm.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow you did an awesome job, they look great and good luck everyone!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hahaha Chloe and Brody's "messy" kills me lmao hahahaha They're faces are cute enough to eat :apple:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Great job on the contest! That was really hard to choose, I too was stuck between two choices and it was soooo hard to only pick one! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## spoiledandluvit (Aug 20, 2010)

That Little pup with the donut gets me.She is sooooo cute.I want her


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Keep voting guys! I know there are people who haven't


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

this is so hard to vote because i like a different picture the best in each category... just cant decide


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

very fun, Kristi! I had a hard time but I did cast my vote! Good luck to all!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

4 days left to vote


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

oooh 4 days left!! What happens if there is a tie??


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh its so hard , they are all great pics and sooooo cute .. love them


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ninja and Bella are neck and neck! Wow, this is exciting!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hadn't thought about a tie, will have to come up with a quick tiebreaker in that case I guesss!


----------



## xochichixo (Aug 25, 2010)

They r all so funny and cute ? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Last day to vote guys!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

the suspense is killing me!!!!! What a great contest!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh man it's close


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

is it until midnight???


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

wow is thing rigged? lol they are so close seems like when one gets votes the other gets the same amount! Luckily they're so cute and they look similar too just different genders and sizes  

We're neck and neck now! Too bad 2 of us couldn't win


----------



## Ninja's Grandma (Aug 27, 2010)

here to vote for my grandson Ninja!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

alright looks like u win bella seems like someones cheating anyways I just got 4 or 5 family members and friends to sign up and within mins u are getting the same number of votes. Have the collar lol I'm over it. 

Thanks for the contest Flippedstars all of the photos are adorable  too bad not everyone plays fair.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Whoa! SUDDEN burst in voting lol. Clearly anyone voting knows its down to the wire and seems to be between two!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I dont know, I was hoping by having it here it couldn't be rigged, but who knows. I guess it has to be taken at face value but who knows...? I guess it doesn't matter much to me lol, I had fun and I think a lot of people did too :-D

Voting ends at midnight Friday, so, I guess there's still 24 hours left. I looked at what I posted as the end date and it was Friday not Thurs.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

it's totally obvious too no one else is getting votes except one person. Oh well


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I sent the admins a message to see if they can see who's voted. If its a bunch of brand new accts w/ 1 post or no posts, I'd say it will be obvious, but maybe they just posted a link begging friends on facebook, too, you never know. I guess we'll see? No idea if the admits can even see who voted.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm strange. I do think admins can see who voted.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

foggy said:


> Hmm strange. I do think admins can see who voted.


the admins have nothing to do with it it's a member run contest.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yes, I know that. I was just responding to Kristi's post wondering if the admins could tell who the voters were.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I sent the admins a message to see if they can see who's voted. If its a bunch of brand new accts w/ 1 post or no posts, I'd say it will be obvious, but maybe they just posted a link begging friends on facebook, too, you never know. I guess we'll see? No idea if the admits can even see who voted.


I got friends/family to vote so some of my votes will be ppl with 1 post or none so I don;t think u can determine by that but it literally happened since the contest began I kept checking everytime I;d log on and as soon as someone would vote for me within minutes they would get a vote too that's why I asked if it was rigged


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

foggy said:


> Oh yes, I know that. I was just responding to Kristi's post wondering if the admins could tell who the voters were.


Sorry I didn't see her post until after yours


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i thought it was closing at midnight so I got my mom, dad, cousins, oh etc to vote before they went to bed and 4 of them did it in a row and then within 5 mins bella had 4 more votes it was just way too obvious to me but it's ok I don;t think anyone is going to admit it anyways.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe Bella's Mom got all her friends and family to vote too?

Maybe next time it should be public who voted for who (that's an option when you create a poll) and a minimum post number so people don't just register to vote.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> Maybe Bella's Mom got all her friends and family to vote too?
> 
> Maybe next time it should be public who voted for who (that's an option when you create a poll) and a minimum post number so people don't just register to vote.


maybe....


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It will only let you vote once (unless there is a way to get around that). I think maybe in the future if you don't want any chance of 'rigging' make it they have to have 50-100 posts to vote or something. I believe the admins can see who voted so they will know. It was a lot of fun to see all the different pictures everyone submitted I think we should remember that. The contest wasn't designed to be a popularity contest but to see who CAPTURED the topics the best.

I belong to several yahoo chihuahua groups and thought about asking people to join just to get a vote for Zoey but then I thought that wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> It will only let you vote once (unless there is a way to get around that). I think maybe in the future if you don't want any chance of 'rigging' make it they have to have 50-100 posts to vote or something. I believe the admins can see who voted so they will know. It was a lot of fun to see all the different pictures everyone submitted I think we should remember that, and try not to have hard feelings.
> 
> I belong to several yahoo chihuahua groups and thought about asking people to join just to get a vote for Zoey but then I thought that wouldn't be fair.


Good point! and I think it would be fair to have so many posts that sounds better even tho i did advocate to get votes from friends etc. 

Thanks to everyone who voted for Ninja! He really really appreciates it even though we didn't win. 

Thanks to all my family members and friends for taking the time to sign up too I know it's a pain in the butt to do so 

Maybe Ninja will get the collar from Santa  for all his hard work and me harassing him to let me take those 4 pics haha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It sucks, I just don't know. I just wanted it to be fun and I didn't think it would be a big deal to win or not win? I was really surprised 2 people got so many votes but sometimes it does work out like that. 

I don't really know, I didn't forsee any issue or debate about who won but I guess I was wrong!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> It sucks, I just don't know. I just wanted it to be fun and I didn't think it would be a big deal to win or not win? I was really surprised 2 people got so many votes but sometimes it does work out like that.
> 
> I don't really know, I didn't forsee any issue or debate about who won but I guess I was wrong!


I don;t have a problem with losing at all some people have more frinds/family then others campaign harder or whatever but it just seems really obvious when all the votes are within 2 mins of each other. Maybe it is legit maybe not noone will ever know but I was just stating my opinion because I noticed it since the voting started. One day someone would vote for Ninja and then within mins she would get another vote and it happened every single time I checked. 

If it was actual new people randomly signing up then they would be voting for others as well there are 10 ppl in the runnings. When I first entered the contest and you mentioned you would try and find a host outside of chi ppl I told my mom about it and she helped me get the pictures taken of Ninja and then called everyone she knew to vote for us since we had worked so hard it's not easy getting them in 4 certain poses lol. Some people had no problem wanting to sign up to chi ppl once I found out you couldn't get another host and vote for us soem people didn;t want to be bothered.

I just think it's more than obvious that something is going on when all of a sudden 40 new votes for 1 person all at once and that person isn;t even logged in at the same time.

Sorry if I am wrong and you really did have real people voting for you. I just think the whole thing is a little strange since I've noticed a definite pattern since the beginning.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Wow, I think this is a super crappy turn of events. Sorry Kristi.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well Leila sure is disappointed  she sure wanted a blingy collar. 
Where do you get those slide on letters, i looked at petsmart today when i was there and no dice. :foxes15:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry for complaining I just didn;t want it to go unnoticed it was a fun contest for sure and I had a lot of fun trying to capture the pics I was originally going to enter Baby-Love but she literally would not do anything for days that would fit into any category and then Ninja being the little bugger he is started with getting into that fluff so then I figured well I better enter him then


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

cherper said:


> Well Leila sure is disappointed  she sure wanted a blingy collar.
> Where do you get those slide on letters, i looked at petsmart today when i was there and no dice. :foxes15:


I saw them on ebay you can buy the letters alone or with the collar.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks, i'll check that out. She gets more crap than i do. lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

cherper said:


> Thanks, i'll check that out. She gets more crap than i do. lol


I can totally relate! They deserve it though for being so darn cute


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The Petco near us carries the collar/letters. I think Zoey will get one for her b-day in October.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> The Petco near us carries the collar/letters. I think Zoey will get one for her b-day in October.


We should all go out and get them and then post pics just because we all entered and our chi's deserve it for all their hard work  it takes a lot being messy and nomming


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Hm,I don't know what to say...
But I know this really hurts My feelings. I do not and will not ever CHEAT at anything and You can take it or leave it.My Mom called Me this very morning and She is a new member because of Me telling Her what great women are on Here (Her Chi is 12 yrs) And She says to Me I can't believe what people on there are saying about You and She says She wants no part of a board that acts like that........ Okay Mom whats going on.Then I come on here and read I am a cheater and Bella pretty much don't deserve the collar (what is She ugly)? Not that I should take the time to Justify but I am being made to look like a person no one can trust and I do not want people on here that like me or the New family and friends that voted for Me to think of Me like that.I AM REALLY HURT !!! I will tell You all that the nice lady who started the photo contest said to go ask all family and friends to vote So I did !! Never thought it was cheating or un-fair in anyway after the lady said to do it.I have Multiple Sclerosis and I belong to a local chapter of great People.More then 500 people.So I sent a bulk email asking them all to Join and vote for Bella and to stay awhile because alot of them have chi chi's. I now sent a email telling Them to stop because I am being accused of cheating.I also have 5 different family's and I emailed them too.Am I a hacker who sits on the chi board all day waiting to rig a photo contest NO I am not. I can afford the collar I need not RIG anything but I thought Bella was sooo cute and I wanted Her to win.This is horrible.All My friends and family that joined are reading this stuff and thats not a way to make friends and add more people to the community.I will give the collar up if thats what prada wants sooo NO one thinks I cheated and I would not even no how to rig it. I thought Bella was sweet on the pics WHAT CAN I SAY I AM PROUD OF HER !! Sorry to all that have to read this junk but I did not cheat .........
I am also sorry to the nice lady that started the contest and it ended this way .All of the people whom voted for Me I told Them that last night at midnight it was over sooo go vote and They join and read this.I am embarrassed and sad about this not proud excited like I should be.


Chihuahuasloveme said:


> alright looks like u win bella seems like someones cheating anyways I just got 4 or 5 family members and friends to sign up and within mins u are getting the same number of votes. Have the collar lol I'm over it.
> 
> Thanks for the contest Flippedstars all of the photos are adorable  too bad not everyone plays fair.


 That is sooo wrong how did I cheat ????? Please explain ?????


foggy said:


> Oh yes, I know that. I was just responding to Kristi's post wondering if the admins could tell who the voters were.


 Oh and ask the adms if they know how I broke in the system and rigged it ????



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I got friends/family to vote so some of my votes will be ppl with 1 post or none so I don;t think u can determine by that but it literally happened since the contest began I kept checking everytime I;d log on and as soon as someone would vote for me within minutes they would get a vote too that's why I asked if it was rigged


 I cannot help what time people vote that is completely out of My hands
Ohh I could go on and on I just want everyone to know I did not rig anything and Bella is cute.I AM SORRY FOR THIS ........................
I should not even have replied.......................


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I "think" I want to clarify my last post. I think it's crap that there's any talk of cheating or rigging. I think it was rude to accuse Kristi of running a rigged contest and bella's mom of cheating. Kristi was just being nice and trying to show everyone a good time and I think all this just kind of ruined her good intentions. 

Paula (Foggy) would never say anything hurtful to anyone. She's one of the sweetest people I know.

I guess I hope this all just blows over and everyone remembers what the contest was about..having a good time and showing off your chi's cuteness. Not about where the collars could be bought if you don't win, or how much you "deserve" to win. Dunno..just find it all irritating.

_I AM SORRY FOR THIS ........................
I should not even have replied....................... 
___________________

I think you have every right to defend yourself. 

Kristi it was a fab idea hon...thanks for doing it!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think this is a misunderstanding.

I thought this contest was being hosted here and it was ONLY for Chi People. Not for outside votes. I never once considered having people come here and register just to vote for Brody. Never crossed my mind. I thought this was just like the monthly photo contests we have where everyone can vote on the pictures. People that are here all the time, not strangers who just sign up to vote.

So in that way I think the function and fun of the contest got distorted. That's too bad.

Kristi had a great idea and I think everyone who entered had a blast taking pictures and coming up with captions and ideas. Thanks Kristi.

Every single Chi who entered here is a winner in my book.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you are being a little dramatic in saying "what is bella ugly" I mentioned before that she looks exactly the same as Ninja except younger and a different gender. I would never in my life say any dog is ugly or even think it dogs and animals are my whole life all I do is research about animals and spend time with my own. The only reason I asked if it was rigged because it was very odd that bella would get.a vote literally 2 mins after Ninja I was checking everyday because it was so close we were tied for a day. I also made a post earlier apologizing if the votes were legit just saying my opinion because it seemed that there was cheating going on no offense but I still feel that way I don't get how 40 people would all sign up consecutively and vote within 2 mins of each other. I also never mentioned once about the prize or who deserving what. it was meant for fun I also have spoke provately with Kristy about the situation and sorry that you're family members will be discouraged to come back to the site but I was stating my honest opinion and I tend to do that when something fishy is happeneing. I also find it very ODD that the votes ended exactly at 50 posts dead on but if u say it was real then I can't say otherwise. Congratulations on ur new collar for bella I'm sure she will look beautiful wearing it. 

Thanks again everyone for voting!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not goimng to come back to discuss this issue we have both said what we needed to.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

This contest was suppose to be all in fun and to spend some fun quality time with our Chi's. I did not enter this contest to win a collar, I entered it to have fun and I did have lots of fun chasing Chloe around trying to get the perfect shot - and believe me it was not easy! LOL I really enjoyed seeing everyone's photos because all our babies are adorable and deserve to win, but that's understandably just not feasable. I'm sorry feelings were hurt and I hope this blows over as well. I was worried something like this might happen though, because I have been in contest similar like this before on parrot websites and I witnessed the exact same thing happen where the contest was basically between two people and at first I too thought that contestants were cheating, but if you have a large family and many connections (if you look back on page 1 of this thread I basically said this exact same thing on day one) then yes I can see how easily it is to get more votes and yes people do wait until the last minute to do things ( it's just our human nature - why do you think the stores are open late and always packed on Christmas Eve. And yes I am guilty of this as well!  ) and thus the reason why so many votes come in at the last minute. 

Maybe in future contest; like others have said there should be a set minimum to the number of post you are allowed to have before you can vote and instead of a pole for voting just ask people to post who they choose to vote for and then there are no secrets and the person running the contest can just go through the post and add up the totals that way.

With that said, I don't think anyone is at fault here and we all need to give each other a big group hug and say we are sorry. After all it was a very fun contest and Kristi did not have to do this - it was very generous of her as a matter of a fact. 

So THANK YOU Kristi!!!!

*(((HUGS))))* to everyone and *I'm sorry!* to those of you whose feelings have been hurt.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

flippedstars said:


> I sent the admins a message to see if they can see who's voted. If its a bunch of brand new accts w/ 1 post or no posts, I'd say it will be obvious, but maybe they just posted a link begging friends on facebook, too, you never know. I guess we'll see? No idea if the admits can even see who voted.


I can't see whos voted on the poll, maybe Yung can although i wouldn't have thought so as it has been made private from the start ..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't realize I made it private. Maybe we should just have a revote ... I don't know though! What does everyone think?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you should just continue on with the winner of the contest we aren't going to be sore losers about it it was just the principal of the matter not the prize itself.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I didn't realize I made it private. Maybe we should just have a revote ... I don't know though! What does everyone think?



I say no to another vote - I don't think that would be fair because your rules stated that we could invite family and friends to sign up and vote. Some people just have more family and friends than other people and they campained for their votes. It don't think it would be fair to Bella to have a re-do. I say she won fair and square - and I'm not saying this because I voted for her, because I voted for my own Chi Chloe.  I say just mark it up as lesson learned and in the future contests just have a new voting system - maybe like the one I suggested in my previous post where you have to have a certain number of post before you can vote and then actually post who you are voting for. Just a suggestion.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

No to re-vote as of now bella is in first place still time for ppl to vote as it doesn't end until midnight tonight. 

Lets keep this clean and no more comments besides how they like the pictures/chis we are all adults or can act like ones so lets do so and move on. 

Thank you Kristi this was a fun contest!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

It was a fun contest  It made me feel good to see leila getting votes! Hopefully this won't be the last one.
Thanks kristi


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll definitely do another in the future -- ok we will just close voting at midnight tonight and go from there


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright guys -- contest is now closed! Bella & Momma will get a PM tomorrow after I've had some sleep getting their details.

Congrats Bella & Momma -- and everyone else, too!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats Bella and her mom, please send pics when you get it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations Bella and Mom.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Yes, congrats to you both


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Bella, great pics!! x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats to Bella.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats to Bella 

I LOVE Brody's messy pic, it cracks me up, what a wild boy!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Bella!


----------

